# Any ideas what this push scooter might be?



## illumin (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all

Just joined the forum after picking up this push scooter - I have no idea what brand it is or how old it is, was hoping somebody on here could help.....

Any advice appreciated....


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome to the CABE! 

Checking through some riding toy collector books, the closest pics I could find to your scoooter is early 1950s Tri-ang, which were made in England. Some of the early '50s Tri-ang models had white tires like yours, and the general design and shape of the frame matches Tri-ang. On the flat area on the lower front is where the Tri-ang head badge would have been located. Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## illumin (Nov 14, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the CABE!
> 
> ...




Hi Dave

Thanks for the reply, much appreciated... I have googled "Triang scooter" and I think you are correct - I found a couple of pictures that seemed to be the same scooter and they were 50s Triangs. To restore or not restore - thats the next decision! Thanks again for your help


----------

